

Why Google introduced 'Showing Results for' [video] - ma2rten
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J5RZOU6vK4Q#t=2m10

======
ma2rten
A few days ago there was a discussion about this feature, and how DDG does it
better.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2911175>

By coincidence I came across this 'propaganda video' from Google today, where
they explain why they made this decision. I thought it might be interesting.
Since the story is already 4 days old and noone was going to read it if I post
it as a reply, I posted it as a new story.

